# Premio Chan Chan 2006



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Concurso peruano de ámbito mundial culmina con éxito. El ganador fue un equipo francés

Arquitectum, empresa dedicada a acercar a arquitectos de todo el mundo con clientes locales, organizó el concurso Chan Chan 2006 y retomó la misma iniciativa de sus anteriores concursos internacionales: Machu Picchu 2004 y Nasca 2005.

La convocatoria hecha a todo el mundo en setiembre del 2005 y el concurso se inició en octubre. El 28 de febrero de este año se proclamó los proyectos ganadores.

Esta iniciativa consistía en la elaboración de un albergue frente al mar y a la ciudadela de Chan Chan, que alejándose del modelo de 'resort' o de hotel temático, propusiera un proyecto original, creativo y que revalorizara el disfrute y el respeto por el paisaje. 

De otro lado, la propuesta tenía que aportar una imagen actual, sin por esto dejar de contemplar la economía usual de los recursos ni los materiales más apropiados. Además, otra condición era que se realizara la menor intervención física posible del lugar. 

El objetivo del jurado, formado por los arquitectos franceses Raphael Gabrion, Jean-françois Brecq y David Depoux, fue recolectar las mejores ideas arquitectónicas que fueran capaces de mimetizarse en la realidad geográfica de la costa norte del Perú.

Se inscribieron 341 equipos y 237 proyectos de todo el mundo. Los ganadores del primer lugar fueron los franceses Armel Neouze, Olivier Charles, Antoine Cordier y Jacques Gelez, quienes obtuvieron un premio de US$5.000. El segundo lugar fue para Charles Carre y Eric De Rengerve, también franceses, que ganaron US$2.500. Finalmente, el tercer premio de US$1.000 fue para los portugueses Joao Caria Lopes, Carlos Sequeira y Tiago Santos.

Si quieren ver mas del proyecto ganador y otros proyectos presentados para este concurso pueden ingresar a: Chan Chan 2006


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Simplemente alucinante, las propuestas para el concurso son modernas y totalmente innovadoras, un sueno de arquitectura.

Este thread esta alucinante


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

ESTA EXCELENTE, ME ENCANTA ESE DISEÑO!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Que chevere el concurso! Me fascina ese proyecto. Lástima que no se concretará en la vida real, pero el diseño igual es fascinante.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que bueno que esta el diseño¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## BiShOnEn (Jan 16, 2006)

genial... de una arkitectura simplemente innovadora... que bkn!!!!.... se las manadron. jejeje


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

me encanta ese render !!!!!!!! simplemente rompiendo esquemas y sobresaliendo en lo novedoso !


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Muy lindo y novedoso el render.. se hara? seria increible!


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

lindo de verdad pero.... que ha dicho el alcalde al respecto'? ? ?? nada de nadA???

bueno yo pienso que el concurso le sirve al estado y a la municipalidad de trjillo... para que ponga en marcha alguno... no necesariamente el ganador... pero yo pienso que el alcalde por lo menos deberia decir que es una posiblidad o algo

:bash:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

No..el alcalde no tiene que decir nada al respecto, pues es un concurso privado...es un supuesto proyecto que no está en los planes de ningun municipio o gobierno regional. Es un simple concurso.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bacán, una vaina ser pobres y no poder concretar esos sueños.


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

J Block said:


> No..el alcalde no tiene que decir nada al respecto, pues es un concurso privado...es un supuesto proyecto que no está en los planes de ningun municipio o gobierno regional. Es un simple concurso.



pero el alcalde se entero no .. puede por lo menos opinar... :sleepy:


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

miguel16 said:


> lindo de verdad pero.... que ha dicho el alcalde al respecto'? ? ?? nada de nadA???
> 
> bueno yo pienso que el concurso le sirve al estado y a la municipalidad de trjillo... para que ponga en marcha alguno... no necesariamente el ganador... pero yo pienso que el alcalde por lo menos deberia decir que es una posiblidad o algo
> 
> :bash:


Pero si lo están fregando por un by pass de 5 millones de soles...cómo será si se el ocurre hacer una obra asi...le hacen túpac amaru


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

perupd said:


> Pero si lo están fregando por un by pass de 5 millones de soles...cómo será si se el ocurre hacer una obra asi...le hacen túpac amaru


obras imporantes ya aprobadas por los regidores y el mismo alcalde se deben de hacer... por mas de que se paltee la gente.. quien salio a las calles por la ridicules de la alameda de la cultura.. fue un gasto de plata tamb... para mi que el alcalde quiere demorar la obra ( o por hacerle mucha publicidad ) al final se termina retrasando .. pero ya esta todo ok ... finales de marzo sale el ganador del concurso y el abril maso se comienza a construir....

siempre hay gente que se opone..... pero .. de que se quejan si lo volvieron a reelegir por no se cuanta ves consecutiva... supuestamente ... deberian estar super felices con el.... y al parecer se va a la reeleccion

ese tio kiere morir en el sillon d alcalde... ojala que ya no gane... y que aparesca un nuevo alcalde 

:sleepy:


----------

